# Anthony Joshua



## Johnjo12 (Apr 10, 2016)

So been watching AJ and what a great boxer he is BUT is he natty ? because he is huge for a boxer i mean if you look at him compared to everyone else in his division he is 10x bigger and has 10x more muscle mass then them all ! and he is 6ft6 and still big and ripped .

Whats your verdict ?

Awesome genetics and natty or steroids ?


----------



## Kevsj (Dec 17, 2014)

Blessed black man with good genetics I reckon


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Natty for me although probably never know. His diet will be spot on and he'll train 5 or 6 hours a day.

There is a lad at the gym I go to, never does weights, just boxing. He has a very similar build to AJ, he's 6'3 huge arms and shoulders. I could train religiously with weights, bang 2g of gear a week and still never look as good as him.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Who cares. Question is. Can you imagine the amount of clunge hes getting


----------



## TREACLE (Jun 6, 2016)

andysutils said:


> Who cares. Question is. Can you imagine the amount of clunge hes getting


 A tun of clun. The lucky cun.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

over rated boxer s**t foot work


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Jakemaguire said:


> over rated boxer s**t foot work


 Haha cheers Barry!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Johnjo12 said:


> So been watching AJ and what a great boxer he is BUT is he natty ? because he is huge for a boxer i mean if you look at him compared to everyone else in his division he is 10x bigger and has 10x more muscle mass then them all ! and he is 6ft6 and still big and ripped .
> 
> Whats your verdict ?
> 
> Awesome genetics and natty or steroids ?


 After the entire 'Lance Armstrong' circus....EVERYONES ON STEROIDS


----------



## irwellfalls (Aug 8, 2013)

Not natty,

Its well known he use to sell them before he became well known.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

irwellfalls said:


> Not natty,
> 
> Its well known he use to sell them before he became well known.


 So selling gear makes you not natty. Cool


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

I believe he's natty and genetically gifted.

He looks nothing like a bodybuilder compared to some of the big lads on here.

He's just in very good condition.


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

irwellfalls said:


> Not natty,
> 
> Its well known he use to sell them before he became well known.


 Pretty sure it was hash he got plugged for selling


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

Defo on gear , fast acting in and out. Very competitive sport , kick ass or get kicked. Anything to give you the edge imo.


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

BULK said:


> Defo on gear , fast acting in and out. Very competitive sport , kick ass or get kicked. Anything to give you the edge imo.


 He must be getting nervous then, plenty of high profile boxers caught recently!


----------



## rd88 (Nov 25, 2011)

The Last Time said:


> I believe he's natty and genetically gifted.
> 
> He looks nothing like a bodybuilder compared to some of the big lads on here.
> 
> He's just in very good condition.


 looks nothing like a bodybuilder? Jesus wept!



















He's 6ft6 btw. Only difference between him and most bodybuilders.

His first fight he was 230lbs, fast forward a year, he was 250lbs. 20lbs muscle (not just weight) gain is a bit hard to believe to be natty


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Of course he is not natty. Look at all boxers who have been caught recently. Larry O being the best example. Boxers don't take gear to build muscle primarily, it is also for recovery purposes.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I'd give him the benefit of doubt.

I know a guy 6'6" 19 stone and no fatter than your average 20% bf guy. Never stepped foot inside a gym... nevermind touched gear. It happens.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

2004mark said:


> I'd give him the benefit of doubt.
> 
> I know a guy 6'6" 19 stone and no fatter than your average 20% bf guy. Never stepped foot inside a gym... nevermind touched gear. It happens.


 You think AJ is 20% BF?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> You think AJ is 20% BF?


 No.

Point being the lad I know has never stepped inside a gym or gone for a run in his life.


----------



## Kitson (Jan 25, 2016)

What's the drug testing like in boxing?

It's almost by default nowadays that people think those at the top of any sport are on something just depends how lucky/clever they are at not being caught.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Impossible to say, we'll never know.

Had a bit of a naughty past so wouldnt suprise me if he wasn't natty


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

If you are going by his physique and finding out, that would be impossible to judge. His game is different, so his usage would be.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Kitson said:


> What's the drug testing like in boxing?
> 
> It's almost by default nowadays that people think those at the top of any sport are on something just depends how lucky/clever they are at not being caught.


 Drug testing in boxing is a joke.

Check out the background of the two most famous "Strength and Conditioning" coaches i.e. drug experts currently in boxing - Angel Heredia and Victor Conte.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ángel_Guillermo_Heredia_Hernández

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Victor_Conte


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

He's got s**t footwork so obviously natty!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> Who needs footwork when you can bang like him heavyweights ain't renowned for footwork


 Missed the sarcasm maybe?


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

Kitson said:


> What's the drug testing like in boxing?
> 
> It's almost by default nowadays that people think those at the top of any sport are on something just depends how lucky/clever they are at not being caught.


 exactly


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

Johnjo12 said:


> So been watching AJ and what a great boxer he is BUT is he natty ? because he is huge for a boxer i mean if you look at him compared to everyone else in his division he is 10x bigger and has 10x more muscle mass then them all ! and he is 6ft6 and still big and ripped .
> 
> Whats your verdict ?
> 
> Awesome genetics and natty or steroids ?


 I would be surprised if pro chess players ain't on a little something, as all pro's are looking for that edge. right babe


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> Lol it appears so easily done without a tone


 Some guy further up said he was overrated with s**t footwork. Was just having a sly dig at that mate


----------



## united (May 11, 2016)

Most boxers use inbetween fights and I would say he does too! Saw him stood next to the Rock and he looked as big if not bigger!

i would note, he needs to train legs more! They look so small compared to his upper body and arms


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

united said:


> Most boxers use inbetween fights and I would say he does too! Saw him stood next to the Rock and he looked as big if not bigger!
> 
> i would note, he needs to train legs more! They look so small compared to his upper body and arms


 When Lennox went to Emmanuel Steward after getting KTFO by Oliver McCall, the first thing they seemed to work on was leg strength, look at pre and post vids.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

I would say he is quite possibly natty. Not overly big for his frame.


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

even fury will be on something, you are a complete retard to think any of the top pro's, particularly heavyweights, are not. same goes for boxers like bellew, might look like s**t but will still be on some form of PED guaranteed


----------



## TREACLE (Jun 6, 2016)

The elite in competitive sports all use PEDs of some sort. In a sport where physical strength is an advantage there will be steroid use. It's as simple as that.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Only people who use say this as they are subconsciously defending their own decision of taking these drugs. They think on one could possibly look like that natty because they themselves take drugs and look like s**t. 

You guys really make me laugh. :lol:


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

not really I couldn't give a s**t about my own use, you look like a sack of s**t but use being natty as an excuse so where you going with this? you're as deluded about the sports world in general as you are about your own physique if you honestly think people at the top level aren't juicing, bless.


----------



## TREACLE (Jun 6, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Only people who use say this as they are subconsciously defending their own decision of taking these drugs. They think on one could possibly look like that natty because they themselves take drugs and look like s**t.
> 
> You guys really make me laugh. :lol:


 Yeah, so everyone who uses gear must be so insecure that they take this stance. Let's face it you are not a psychologist and the fact is more people have the opinion that top althetes use drugs because in reality they do. As is confirmed by many people involved in the relevant sport, going back decades. I'd say they have a more valid opinion than you seen as your have no experience of drugs or competitive athletic sports. :thumbup1:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

TREACLE said:


> Yeah, so everyone who uses gear must be so insecure that they take this stance. Let's face it you are not a psychologist and the fact is more people have the opinion that top althetes use drugs because in reality they do. As is confirmed by many people involved in the relevant sport, going back decades. I'd say they have a more valid opinion than you seen as your have no experience of drugs or competitive athletic sports. :thumbup1:


 Ok treacle :lol:

I have been friends with pro boxers and rugby players over the years. Don't second guess what I know.


----------



## TREACLE (Jun 6, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Ok treacle :lol:
> 
> I have been friends with pro boxers and rugby players over the years. Don't second guess what I know.


 Agree to disagree. Don't second guess why people have a differing opinion to yours then yeah :thumb


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

Fury has said few times it should be legal coz every ****er is on it anyway


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

TREACLE said:


> Agree to disagree. Don't second guess why people have a differing opinion to yours then yeah :thumb


 Your welcome to your opinion, I will not try to change it. The people I know were top flight pro's They did not take drugs.

One fought Lloyd Honeyghan welterweight. Another played rugby for Newcastle Falcons. They even stopped at mu house on occasion after nights out on the piss in newcastle with the lads.

I have a very good insight into what goes on.


----------



## TREACLE (Jun 6, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Your welcome to your opinion, I will not try to change it. The people I know were top flight pro's They did not take drugs.
> 
> One fought Lloyd Honeyghan welterweight. Another played rugby for Newcastle Falcons. They even stopped at mu house on occasion after nights out on the piss in newcastle with the lads.
> 
> I have a very good insight into what goes on.


 I understand your view mate and it a valid one, but those insights you had are specific to those people and not the scene as a whole.

People have been failing drug tests since they began and the use of drugs has been more sophisticated, to better evade failing said tests.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

TREACLE said:


> I understand your view mate and it a valid one, but thowe insights you had are specific to those people and not the scene as a whole.


 Fair point. it was over 20 years ago lol


----------



## TREACLE (Jun 6, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Fair point. it was over 20 years ago lol


 Times and PED use has changed mate. Sports are a big industry, it makes a lot of money. It is ultra competitive, and anything the elite can do (within reason) to remain competitive they will do. They have teams looking after them, from coaches to physio's to doctors to PR people.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

TREACLE said:


> Times and PED use has changed mate. Sports are a big industry, it makes a lot of money. It is ultra competitive, and anything the elite can do (within reason) to remain competitive they will do. They have teams looking after them, from coaches to physio's to doctors to PR people.


 He's still natty


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

TREACLE said:


> Times and PED use has changed mate. Sports are a big industry, it makes a lot of money. It is ultra competitive, and anything the elite can do (within reason) to remain competitive they will do. They have teams looking after them, from coaches to physio's to doctors to PR people.


 The guy is 6ft 6" his stats are within the realms of a natural athlete.

AJ stats

Hight 199

REACH 82"

NECK 18"

WAIST 36"

CHEST 47"

THIGH 27"

BICEP 19"

CALF 17"

I'm 5ft 10", I have a smaller waist 33" and bigger chest 49.5". My neck 18:1/4", thighs 25:3/4", calves 16,5" bicep 18"

I can assure you I do not take gear. Never have.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

I think a lot of top pro's in all sports use gear. I don't personally think every single one does though. I boxed and kickboxed( not at a high level admittedly) I have also used gear for the last 10 years, to ME gear (AAS) would not have given me an advantage, in fact if anything it would have hindered me.

Obviously not all Peds are AAS look at Sharapovas use.

Gear use will never be legalised as it would be seen as condoning use, something the authority's would never allow.

I have to laugh at David Price, whining like a f**got because he's been sparked out 3 times by guys who have tested positive for gear, like that's the only reason. Nothing to do with his glass chin.


----------



## TREACLE (Jun 6, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> The guy is 6ft 6" his stats are within the realms of a natural athlete.
> 
> AJ stats
> 
> ...


 The difference between you and athletes is that they aren't looking for muscular size. Totally irrelevant.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

TREACLE said:


> The difference between you and athletes is that they aren't looking for muscular size. Totally irrelevant.


 He's just a naturally big strong guy who trains for his sport. He has an excellent team in his camp, his training regime and nutrition will be second to none. I seriously think he is a genetic natural athlete 100%.

You should try boxing training for a few months. Its very hard graft.


----------



## TREACLE (Jun 6, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> He's just a naturally big strong guy who trains for his sport. He has an excellent team in his camp, his training regime and nutrition will be second to none. I seriously think he is a genetic natural athlete 100%.
> 
> You should try boxing training for a few months. Its very hard graft.


 I wasn't on about this guy specifically mate. I said elite level sports. I can definitely see that he can attain that naturally. As I stated though.... It's NOT ABOUT MUSCLE SIZE for these athletes. It's about strength and power.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

TREACLE said:


> I wasn't on about this guy specifically mate. I said elite level sports. I can definitely see that he can attain that naturally. As I stated though.... It's NOT ABOUT MUSCLE SIZE for these athletes. It's about *strength and power. *


 Endurance and conditioning is very important.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> He's just a naturally big strong guy who trains for his sport. He has an excellent team in his camp, his training regime and nutrition will be second to none. I seriously think he is a genetic natural athlete 100%.
> 
> You should try boxing training for a few months.* Its very hard graft*.


 and as such its very difficult to build and hold onto a lot of muscle.


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Knew someone with a similar build in prison. He was blessed with great genetics. He went gym about once a week and spent most of his free time chasing the dragon so I am guessing he never took the other type gear as he was always on his arse.

Took him to hospital once after he got stabbed and he had the nurses all over him.

Lucky bastard.


----------



## TREACLE (Jun 6, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Endurance and conditioning is very important.


 Yes I know, PEDs help with that. You are still missing the piint though. Your argument is that because you (and many many others) have built a muscular body without PEDs the pros are able to get there too.

What your missing is that you train SPECIFICALLY for size. These do not. They are far more powerful and athletic. Just not as muscular, although many are. I am telling you now that if they did that training and without assistance the majority would be slender as the very rigorous training does not have an anabolic effect on the body, in fact it may keep them small.

You are fighting a losing battle here.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Twisted said:


> Knew someone with a similar build in prison. He was blessed with great genetics. He went gym about once a week and spent most of his free time chasing the dragon so I am guessing he never took the other type gear as he was always on his arse.
> 
> Took him to hospital once after he got stabbed and he had the nurses all over him.
> 
> Lucky bastard.


 sounds like you were close mate, hope you stayed friends when you were released.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

TREACLE said:


> Yes I know, PEDs help with that. You are still missing the piint though. Your argument is that because you (and many many others) have built a muscular body without PEDs the pros are able to get there too.
> 
> What your missing is that you train SPECIFICALLY for size. These do not. They are far more powerful and athletic. Just not as muscular, although many are. I am telling you now that *if they did training without assistance the majority would be slender as the very rigorous training does not have an anabolic effect on the body, in fact it may keep them small.*
> 
> You are fighting a losing battle here.


 lol rubbish. So what you're saying is every heavyweight boxer who has entered the ring is on peds..... :lol:

These are naturally big guys we are talking about here. @ 5ft 10 I might train for size however by your own admission these guys do not, this guy is a similar body weight to me and over half a foot taller. stretch me out an extra 8" I will look bean poll-esque in comparison to my current look. In bodybuilding terms this guy is not big in the muscularity sense of the word. His body has adapted to his boxing training. He has a huge frame to fill out. He will probably look leaner more slender athletic in real life than his pictures suggest.


----------



## TREACLE (Jun 6, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> lol rubbish. So what you're saying is every heavyweight boxer who has entered the ring is on peds..... :lol:
> 
> These are naturally big guys we are talking about here. @ 5ft 10 I might train for size however by your own admission these guys do not, this guy is a similar body weight to me and over half a foot taller. stretch me out an extra 8" I will look bean poll-esque in comparison to my current look. In bodybuilding terms this guy is not big in the muscularity sense of the word. His body has adapted to his boxing training. He has a huge frame to fill out. He will probably look leaner more slender athletic in real life than his pictures suggest.


 Ah mate mun! How many times do I have to say. They ain't training for size, and dont care about their size... It's about the performance enhancement.


----------



## TREACLE (Jun 6, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> lol rubbish. So what you're saying is every heavyweight boxer who has entered the ring is on peds..... :lol:
> 
> These are naturally big guys we are talking about here. @ 5ft 10 I might train for size however by your own admission these guys do not, this guy is a similar body weight to me and over half a foot taller. stretch me out an extra 8" I will look bean poll-esque in comparison to my current look. In bodybuilding terms this guy is not big in the muscularity sense of the word. His body has adapted to his boxing training. He has a huge frame to fill out. He will probably look leaner more slender athletic in real life than his pictures suggest.


 You keep bringing it back to muscular size. It is not about muscular size. It's about the power, endurance, explosiveness and strength it gives them. It is bout the aggression. It's is about several benefits.


----------



## AlexH96 (Jun 3, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> The guy is 6ft 6" his stats are within the realms of a natural athlete.
> 
> AJ stats
> 
> ...


 No offence Stevo mate but there his stats shredded at about 8% if not lower bf% your stats are with (judging by your pics) at least 14%+ bf% so theres a big difference !! Joshua is a lot bigger than some physique lads that compete and i doubt his arms are 19 inch lol thats like a pro bodybuilders arms back in the 70's


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

I think he's used them in the past, but used to to enhance his performance, other than to look good. I know many rugby players who preach to others to stay natural, when they had previously taken steroids to get the base of size and strength need to even be considered a professional player.


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

HGH I reckon


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Natty for me although probably never know. His diet will be spot on and he'll train 5 or 6 hours a day.
> 
> There is a lad at the gym I go to, never does weights, just boxing. He has a very similar build to AJ, he's 6'3 huge arms and shoulders. I could train religiously with weights, bang 2g of gear a week and still never look as good as him.


 You must have a bad diet mate.

Post it up and we can all have a look at it


----------



## tommolad (Oct 20, 2007)

Look at the video of his amateur fight with Dylan white (where he lost) he's lanky and skinny (not that I can talk) there's no way he's built that much muscle natural I'm a boxer and while boxing is hard graft it does nothing to build muscle mass what so ever


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

cuggster said:


> I think he's used them in the past, but used to to enhance his performance, other than to look good. I know many rugby players who preach to others to stay natural, when they had previously taken steroids to get the base of size and strength need to even be considered a professional player.


 Are you another who thinks an AAS user will hold their above natty AAS gains?


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Sams said:


> You must have a bad diet mate.
> 
> Post it up and we can all have a look at it


 Its not bad at all mate. Its fu**ing terrible.

You could all look at. Tell me exactly where I'm going wrong and what I should do. Wouldn't stop me going to papa johns tomorrow night though


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Story on BBC sport today titled

'how to get Anthony Joshua's physique - poached eggs and planking'

so, mystery solved.


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Are you another who thinks an AAS user will hold their above natty AAS gains?


 absolutely not


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

I can't believe fattystevo has compared his stats to Joshua then boasted his waist is smaller hahahaha. his physique is in a different realm to yours with or without PEDs. Like I said you are totally deluded


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

Natty , thats why the heavyweights are far and few between look at Bruno Tyson Lewis all could be candidates for peds but again id say all get 10 hours sleep a night.........unlike me lol


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

I have to admit I didn't know much about him, just seen a quick vid on YouTube...

dam! He is one serious power house and a force to be reckoned with. Every punch he lands looks like a sledgehammer has hit them. Natty or not, the boy can hit


----------



## Leetflex (Jan 9, 2014)

barsnack said:


> After the entire 'Lance Armstrong' circus....EVERYONES ON STEROIDS


 Well most pro athletes are, lol.


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Anyone else think David Haye seemed coked off his nut last night?


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Ross S said:


> Anyone else think David Haye seemed coked off his nut last night?


 Lol it looked like he'd had something.

I see Tyson and Hughie Fury have both failed drugs tests.


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Lol it looked like he'd had something.
> 
> I see Tyson and Hughie Fury have both failed drugs tests.


 Yeah that story is doing the rounds this morning. I'll hold judgement until it's a bit clearer, still tabloid chat at the minute.

would be pretty ironic considering the abuse he's thrown at Joshua about peds.

will have massive implications of its true and just a day after he postpones the fight due to 'injury'


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

By the way, anyone noticed Howard Foster stop Joshua going for the knockout in round 2? He had Breazele stumbling back on the ropes, was about to go in for the kill and Foster stopped him? Was expecting a standing 8, not that that's in the rules but nothing! Wtf was he doing?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Ross S said:


> By the way, anyone noticed Howard Foster stop Joshua going for the knockout in round 2? He had Breazele stumbling back on the ropes, was about to go in for the kill and Foster stopped him? Was expecting a standing 8, not that that's in the rules but nothing! Wtf was he doing?


 ££££££££££££


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Deffo on some form of gear I reckon hgh


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Rumour has it he is on dat der 'cell tech'!


----------

